# Can't stuff all the roots under the substrate.



## Glenn Millar (May 25, 2014)

you could cut the roots to a little over an inch long and should have no problems


----------



## Aqua nut (Jul 5, 2014)

Using the tongs or tweezers isn't that easy unless you've been practicing for awhile.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

use two pairs of tweezers. one to shove the roots under the soil and the other to hold the plant in place as you pull out the first pair. 

sometimes I 'fold up' the roots and plant that way.


----------



## soyosubie (Aug 12, 2014)

Aqua nut said:


> Using the tongs or tweezers isn't that easy unless you've been practicing for awhile.



I definitely need massive amounts of practice...


----------



## soyosubie (Aug 12, 2014)

Dantrasy said:


> use two pairs of tweezers. one to shove the roots under the soil and the other to hold the plant in place as you pull out the first pair.
> 
> sometimes I 'fold up' the roots and plant that way.


I don't think I can manage using two pairs of tweezers. 

Maybe I will trim the roots down.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Just cut all the roots. You can actually just tear them if you want by pinching one section and twisting off the end. I heard trimming the roots stimulates plant growth. Your anubias will benefit from being tied down to something. Don't hassle with trying to bury those little roots. And definitely don't bury the rhizome.


----------



## soyosubie (Aug 12, 2014)

Higher Thinking said:


> Just cut all the roots. You can actually just tear them if you want by pinching one section and twisting off the end. I heard trimming the roots stimulates plant growth. Your anubias will benefit from being tied down to something. Don't hassle with trying to bury those little roots. And definitely don't bury the rhizome.



Thanks for the info. Would this apply to other types of plants also?


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

soyosubie said:


> Thanks for the info. Would this apply to other types of plants also?


This does not apply to a bunch of plants. Plants with rhizomes like anubias and java fern can be tied down and should not be buried. Mosses would also best be tied down to something although they obviously do not have a rhizome. There are others as well, but the majority of plants should be planted. All plants can have their roots trimmed though.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

I'd trim off all the roots and tie it to a piece of wood or rock. The roots will grow back.


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Aug 22, 2014)

I use gel superglue to glue my Anubias rhizomes to little stones. Stones then are easily buried in the substrate, holding the plant down while the rhizome is exposed. My Anubias do not have that many roots, I would trim it.


----------



## Matthew RJ (Jul 4, 2012)

How about jungle vals. Same problem with roots showing. For years I couldn't get vals to grow...then suddenly I have a jungle - with lots of roots showing.


----------



## Ultimbow (Mar 19, 2009)

I cut the root of my plants when i rescape and leave about 1 inch and never lost one


----------

